# R.I.P Zero



## erinwerner (Mar 9, 2010)

We lost our "little buddy" today. He died in recovery after being neutered. The vet thinks he probably had some sort of congenital heart problem since he did beautifully during surgery. It was during the recovery his heart stopped and they tried to revive him using CPR and medicinal means. Even though they got his heart going again, they could not get him to breath...

I'm still in a state of shock over it all and am feeling so guilty since he didn't "have" to be neutered...I just wish I could start all over today and skip our appointment..

and Breaking the news to his biggest fan and best friend Gabby (my three year old) was the worst. 

:cry2


RIP little guy...


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh no Erin... I am so, so sorry to hear this and my heart breaks for you and Gabby. It's such a hard thing for little ones to loose their furry friends. I know it's poor comfort but please don't feel guilty, no one has to have a pet neutered but you were trying to do the right thing by him in having him neutered to ensure he was able to be the best family member, avoiding aggression, spraying, testicular cancer (not common but more common than bad outcomes for neutering) and such. As awful as it is, it's a freak accident no one could have forseen so be gentle with yourself. I know from experience it's easier said than done though.

Godspeed little Zero...ink iris:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 9, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss. I totally agree with Amanda and you shouldn't beat yourself up for doing the right thing or second guessing--what if does no one any good. Zero had a good home and was loved and there are so many bunnies that never get that. The hardest thing is losing one so young and after such a short while, but, it happens. We've been really lucky as we've had 27 bunnies go through neutering and haven't lost one to that. But, we've had a couple just pass without showing any symptoms of anything--so, it does happen. I always think of an old Johnny Cash tune, "I don't like it, but I guess things happen that way". Rest in peace little man, you are loved and missed by all.


----------



## erinwerner (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you. I am really trying not to be hard on myself, its just that I miss the little guy so darn much. Even though he was in our lives for a short time, he did make a huge impact on us. He was seriously the nicest bun I've ever come across and he just loved my daughter. Every morning she'd bring him some fresh greens and he'd get all excited and run out of his cage and bite her pant legs to get her to run around so he could chase her... :hearts Any future bun we get is gonna have some large shoes to fill. And i meant to post this with the original, our vet made a nice little plaque for my daughter to remember him by.


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 10, 2010)

Aw, that is a very sweet idea of your vets... I have a paw print of my first dog Cade in my treasure box, almost 11 years on from when it was made. I am sure your daughter will treasure it!


----------



## cheryl (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss...i really do feel your pain.

That was avery lovely thing your vet did by making a plaque in rememberance of Zero...that is just a very special thing.


----------



## hln917 (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry Erin. I enjoyed the pictures of Zero, always amazed how he posed for you. He was such a beautiful rabbit.


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 10, 2010)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## bearbop (Mar 10, 2010)

So sorry, he was in a good home but now he is in a better one.


----------



## yngmea (Mar 10, 2010)

awww my heart sinks for you. that plaque is very special. I hope that you will find another bun to "fill the shoes" or at least to say bring joy back into your hearts one day. I too am waiting to fill "misty's shoes" one day:sosad


----------



## kirsterz09 (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss,
Binky free Zero :angelandbunny:


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 10, 2010)

Your in my prayer.. I lost my boy on sunday.


----------



## erinwerner (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you everyone


----------



## erinwerner (Mar 11, 2010)

And Misty, I am so sorry for your loss...why must they go so soon


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks Erin, Hugs to you too!!


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Mar 12, 2010)

Awww, I'm sorry you lost your bunny! =( It must be so painful. But, like so many people have said, you shouldn't be too hard on yourself, because you were just trying to do the right thing for Zero. That was a nice thing your vet did for your daughter, too.

R.I.P Zero!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 14, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, that was very nice thing for your vet to do.


----------

